# Glock Newb here with ?



## shaddaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got a gen 4 mod 23 via law enforcement special (I am a nurse) - cool program Glock offers - Anyway - I like the gun - 250 rounds - flawless - not a sincle malfunction and accuracty reasonable to good. BUT - the trigger reset smaclks my trigger finger. Not really painful just a littl unconformtable and makes less enojoyable to shoot. ANy suggestion from dedicated Glockies ?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

On some new Glocks, there may be a tiny bit of sharp plastic flashing (mold overflow) on the trigger safety lever or face of the trigger itself. Under recoil, it tends to chew on the shooter's trigger finger, making it tender/sore. Does this sound like the problem you are experiencing, or is the trigger actually smacking your finger hard enough to bother you, even though it is smooth (no sharp spots)?

If it's the plastic flashing, I usually use a small piece of medium-fine or fine sandpaper to smooth any sharp edges on the trigger face or trigger safety lever. I've never experienced the trigger slapping my finger on a Glock, so I'm not sure what might be causing that, if that's what you're feeling.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

After you've made sure the trigger is free of any sharp edges, try holding the trigger firmly to the rear during recoil and then control the trigger reset after the gun has settled. Have you had any formal training? If not, then you are most certainly reinforcing improper techniques every time you fire your weapon. Hope you get it figured out and congrats on purchasing a great weapon.:smt023


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

shaddaddy said:


> Just got a gen 4 mod 23 via law enforcement special (I am a nurse) - cool program Glock offers - Anyway - I like the gun - 250 rounds - flawless - not a sincle malfunction and accuracty reasonable to good. BUT - the trigger reset smaclks my trigger finger. Not really painful just a littl unconformtable and makes less enojoyable to shoot. ANy suggestion from dedicated Glockies ?


Doesn't sound right - Not even on the internet. Were the, 'trigger reset' actually smacking into your finger, your trigger technique would be absolutely perfect, (better than my own) and the equal of what many pistoleros practice for years to achieve.

On the other hand you just might have the most perfect Glock I've ever heard of; and I don't think this is the case either. So, what's really going on?

Personally, I think the G-23's standard ribbed trigger is what's really annoying you. You need to have it replaced with a stock G-22 smooth trigger. Suggest you call Lone Wolf Distributors, tell them your problem, and request a smooth Glock trigger.

Lone Wolf Distributors - Product Detail - Trigger with Trigger Bar Fits G17,17L,22,24,31,34,35 - $15.00 Bar

PS: The other thing you might want to do is BEFORE you install a new smooth trigger in that G-23, take a small (preferably flat) diamond knife sharpener and take off JUST THE TIP of the trigger safety so that it is flush with the trigger's face when it is pushed all the way back.

If you don't have a fine grit diamond knife sharpener you can use one of these:

http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/104...g-surfaces-nail-file-1-ct-reviews/reviews.htm 
http://www.amazon.com/Cross-Crystal-Nail-File-Ea/dp/B000QDC7PM


----------

